# [Fehlermeldung]Sleep-Befehl



## Allgrind (5. Feb 2010)

Hey Ho,

wollte heute mal eine kleine Uhr proggen,....aber der sleep oder wait befehl klappen bei mir einfach nicht,...

es kommt immer die diese Fehlermeldung,... kann mir jemand helfen!?

asd.java:16:19: unreported exception java.lang.InterruptedException; must be caught or declared to be thrown


viele grüße


----------



## function (5. Feb 2010)

du musst die befehle in try{}catch kapseln, weil wie der fehler schon sagt eine InterruptedException ausgelöst werden kann.


----------



## Allgrind (5. Feb 2010)

function hat gesagt.:


> du musst die befehle in try{}catch kapseln, weil wie der fehler schon sagt eine InterruptedException ausgelöst werden kann.



auch bei eine, normale sleep Befehl,...ich finde immer nur den Befehl

sleep(1000);
wait(1000);
thread.sleep(1000);

da stand nie was von try und catch hast du dazu eine gute Seite wo ich mir das mal angucken kann!!?

viele grüße


----------



## faetzminator (5. Feb 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 11.3 Die Zustände eines Threads


----------



## Allgrind (5. Feb 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 11.3 Die Zustände eines Threads




[Java]
try { 
  Thread.sleep( 2000 ); 
} catch ( InterruptedException e ) { }

[/Java]


danke euch


----------

